# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Треск в системном блоке при запуске компьютера

## Nickel_An

Здравствуте! 
Снова обращаюсь на Ваш форум за помощью.
Несколько месяцев назад начал появлятся треск, поскрипывание в СБ при включении компьютера. Появлялся где то раз в неделю и всегда прекращался до запуска винды, если немного подвигать СБ, скрип прекращался. 
В прошлом месяце звук ни с того ни с сего начал появлятся при каждом запуске компьютера, и теперь продолжаеться еще минуты 2 после загрузки винды.
Ни в каких других ситуациях треск не появляется.

Подскажите, что это может быть!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## VV2006

> начал появлятся треск, поскрипывание в СБ


Служба безопасности трещит по швам?  :Smiley: 
Похоже, устал жить какой-нить кулер - смазать или выкинуть-заменить. Ещё бывает, что кулер начинает немного цеплять ближайший провод. Можно снять крышку и уточнить источник необычного шума. Отсюда просто не очень хорошо слышно.

----------


## barmaleus

С очень большой долей вероятности могу сказать - провод действительно попадает в кулер. открывайте если комп. не на гарантии и не опечатан.

----------

